# Alpine MRV-F540 - 80W x 4 Car Amplifier - NO RESERVE!



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

Alpine MRV-F540 - 80W x 4 Car Amplifier - NO RESERVE!: eBay Motors (item 180528084274 end time Jul-08-10 19:24:50 PDT)

This Alpine amplifier is in GREAT condition and operates flawlessly. This item was purchased brand new and I am the original owner.

Here are some additional high quality photos of the amp.

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b308/m0ss/DSC_0192.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b308/m0ss/DSC_0191.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b308/m0ss/DSC_0187.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b308/m0ss/DSC_0186.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b308/m0ss/DSC_0185.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b308/m0ss/DSC_0183.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b308/m0ss/DSC_0182.jpg


----------

